# looking for stock sights



## rcdoctor (May 14, 2017)

sorry if this is the wrong place to post. i am looking for the factory sights for a pt111 millennum g2. maybe some one has changed out their sights and has a set laying around. thank you in advance.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you can't find 'em, try Brownells for replacement sights.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I changed mine but I did not see this till now. I just put them on ebay for 15.00


----------



## rcdoctor (May 14, 2017)

*gun sires*



faststang90 said:


> I changed mine but I did not see this till now. I just put them on ebay for 15.00


fast stang if it is still available let me have the ebay site and i will get them. thank.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

they sold but I think it was to you or someone with the same screen name


----------



## rcdoctor (May 14, 2017)

thanks fastang it was me. they should be here tomorrow.


faststang90 said:


> they sold but I think it was to you or someone with the same screen name


----------



## rcdoctor (May 14, 2017)

faststang the post office shows it delivered but guest what not to me to an agent who is agent? lets give it a few days the post office is always stating delivered when it is not.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

message sent to you. ill go check it out


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

my post office said that it just means its out for delivery you should get it today


----------



## rcdoctor (May 14, 2017)

sorry that you had to make a trip to the post office. the sights arrived today. thank you very much again sorry for you having to go to the post office,


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

did you get them installed?


----------

